# chubbydog811 - Mountain View Farm's journal :) *12/10 update!



## chubbydog811 (Nov 18, 2011)

Seeing how school will be ending for me soon, and I will be having a lot of extra free time, I figured I would get started on a journal for our farm.
First for some of the questions:

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
New Hampshire. It's like Canada, but not so far north 

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
I have 2 older siblings. I live with my parents still...for now.
I have been dating an amazing guy since June 11', with good confidence that it will actually last 

3.    How would you define your farm?
Between my mum and I, we are running a full time farm. We live on 50 acres - 5 ish acres are currently farm land, with intentions of setting the goats to clearing the back 40 next summer. 
We currently have 6 of our own horses, and 1 boarder. Goats are the second biggest part of the farm. I raise registered Saanens, and am working towards Boers as well. I lost count of the number of goats around 9  We also have a good handful of chickens and ducks. 
My main goal with the farm is to have clients in for horse training - rider and horse, and aiming towards a "dairy/meat" farm with the goats (note - those are in quotes because I have no intentions of registering as a dairy, and having to deal with the rules/regulations/inspections!!) 
Up next will be sheep in the spring!!

4.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? 
We built all of the farm buildings ourselves. This includes a 60x36 barn, many chicken coops, and a small handful of goat sheds.

5.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
I started off with horses, because my big sister rode, and I wanted to get into it. Next were the goats/chickens - those came because of my neighbor  and it all went downhill from there!

6.     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Both! I intend for my hobbies to turn into my occupation - I already train horses and give riding lessons. I'm hoping the goat business will kick off a little more in the next few years so they are at least self supporting!

7.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
More natural ways to raise animals.

8.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
PIGS!! I hate pigs....Other than that, I am pretty open to any kind of farming.

9.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
Yes! This is the main reason I am getting into meat animals as well. We also have a small vegetable garden that provides for most of the year.

10.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
I'm not much of a cooker (thank goodness my boyfriend prefers cooking!!). I am very interested in whole/natural foods. And am all for the raw milk/fresh eggs. There is just no comparison after having everything fresh!

11.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
Yes, I do process my critters myself. I would much rather see them to the end, than have someone else do it. I strongly believe in giving them the best quality of life before they get processed. 

12.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
YES!!! Though people think I'm weird when I start clicking at them to go faster, or tell the to ho when they are going to fast  


I will have to do some catching up for everyone later today, but right now - off the the barn! I have a work study student that comes out 2-3 days a week to help around the farm  I'll post some photos as well when I get back.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 18, 2011)

Enjoyed reading.  Look forward to hearing more and always seeing Pics!


----------



## elevan (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking forward to reading your journal.



> New Hampshire. It's like Canada, but not so far north


Loved that analogy


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 18, 2011)

Be careful when you say anything about pictures with this group.  So you in College?


----------



## chubbydog811 (Nov 18, 2011)

I know!! PICTURES!! Need to ride one more horse today, then I'll get to the pictures...Tonight! 

And yes, I am currently in college, though this is my last semester, and then I will be "switching majors" again. Started off in Vet Tech, switched to Accounting, and then Business Management. Finally said screw it, I'm going to train to be a farrier  That was my original plan in the first place, but I'm sure everyone knows how that is. 

Took me long enough to figure out...but I figure hey, I'm only 22, I've got plenty of time right?


----------



## chubbydog811 (Nov 18, 2011)

Alright, here are a few links to some photos...They are public albums on facebook, so everyone should be able to see them.

First up are the goats. These are just the "inside" girls - the 4 does that are living in the main horse barn right now.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2287139701151.137121.1328670052&type=3

Next up are the horses...These aren't all of them - still working on getting some more!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1005991673251.919.1328670052&type=1


I'll have to get some updated photos of around the farm - we've finished a lot on the barn since I took photos last.


Oh, so some more little facts about me - besides the farming, I'm also big into music, as well as photography. All the photos were taken by me. I'm aiming towards a professional photographer (note - quality on some of them aren't that great - these were with my old camera that I was getting VERY frustrated with. I stopped trying in mid June  )


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 18, 2011)

I am going to enjoy your journal chubbydog811!!!     BTW, you hit the nail on the head for NH's climate!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 19, 2011)

Tried to see your animals on your facebook page, but could not.  Message said unavailable.  


What type of music are you in to?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome to the world of journalling   Don't forget to post pictures of your beautiful little boer girls     Although I think I'm prejudiced when it comes to the boers


----------



## chubbydog811 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow...This week has been busy! I'm going to take some more photos this afternoon, and work on starting a photo story type journal. 
I'll just put them on photobucket and directly put them in here...Much easier than facebook links (I swear - facebook hates me! It NEVER works very well  )


@Melissa - I will definitely get some up of the Boer girls! I took the collar off of little loud mouth (aka Pumpkin) yesterday. Seems it helped TONS!  No more "I'm dying" screams!! WOOT! I don't feel the strong need to strangle her anymore


----------



## chubbydog811 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Tried to see your animals on your facebook page, but could not.  Message said unavailable.
> 
> 
> What type of music are you in to?


I'm into a little bit of everything, though I strongly dislike country and rap.
Mostly Folk type music (nickel creek, the Honey Trees, music along those lines), classical...I'm not super picky.
I also played alto and soprano Saxophone from 3rd grade to now. I've picked up guitar a few times, learning fiddle, tin whistle, some mandolin, and can pick up pretty much any instrument and and least play scales  Unfortunately because of band, I need sheet music - I lack creativeness when it comes to playing :/  Working on that though!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Nov 22, 2011)

Finally have some time tonight to start with some photos! 
Tonight I was needing to clean up the yard before the storm, so I'd say we're in pretty good shape 

I'm going to warn you now - this post is extremely long!! Sorry about that - intros always take forever  


As my first official photo post, I would like to show you guys my animals.

First I'll start with the feathered critters.

The ducks - I currently have Rouens, Muscovys, and crosses of the two. I am thinking on getting some runner ducks next year. 
It's looking like I have 2 males from my last hatch, so we will be having duck for dinner again within the next few months  I think there are around 20 ducks between the 2 flocks.

These were two lovely ducklings were from my second duck hatch of the year. 






Mr. Drake. (Yes, I know you will say he is a she, but I can assure you, this IS my male! He molted)






Next up are the chickens. Currently I am raising White Leghorns, Milli Fluers, and Silver Laced Wyandottes. I think I have around 40 birds.
Here are the Millis. 













Here are the horses:

Franklin - 08' Chincoteague Pony gelding. 





Billy - 04' Quarter Horse gelding.





Charm - 09' Belgian colt. (Note - this guy is already pushing 18hh!!)





Dutch - Mutt gelding (roughly 4 years old). Came from Camelot auction. He came a complete nut job. He's finally progressed enough that we had our first "ride" last week!





Peanut - 08' Chincoteague Pony mare.





And Cody - 02' Thoroughbred gelding (This is my main horse - we've do everything from trail riding, to gymkhanas, and will be showing jumpers and hunter/jumpers next year). 













And finally the goats!
Starting with the registered Saanens and precious (should be registered, but I can't get a hold of her breeder). I also have 2 more registered doe coming in as soon as I can borrow someones truck/my truck gets fixed to go pick them up!  

Jess





Victoria





Precious





The mutts:
Bess - Saanen/Alpine





Pearl - Saanen/Nubian/Lamancha - This is from this past spring. I need to get a newer one.





The Boer girls:
Pumpkin (aka little loud mouth)





Pug





The bucks:
Sam - Lamancha/Nubian





And Zach - Registered Saanen. This was last year after I bought him. He has actually grown up quite a bit since this was taken.






I think I got everyone!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

chubbydog811 said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to totally agree with you on the rap.  Or as DH calls it Crap. 

Listen to the Beatles, and separately love John Lennon, George Harrison (with his stint with the Traveling Willberrys) and Ringo.   Billy Joel and Elton John because they are Piano Men.  Also DH introduced me to Pink Floyd and the Moody Blues.   More like an orchestra.   

Keep up the work.  Sounds like you really have a natural talent for music.  I wouldn't call it "lack of creativity".  I would call say you need a "slight tweak in structure".   That's all.  It will come.  Once you get the hang of reading the notes, it will all flow.  Wishing you success.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 22, 2011)

Absolutely awesome animals.  Now that I've seen their faces, I'll be able to follow their antics in your journal.  

Wishing You and Codey luck in Jumping next year.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 22, 2011)

Everyone is looking great!  You need updated pictures of the Boers   My little girl is around 35 lbs now, your two must be very close in size.  So glad Pumpkin quit screaming!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 22, 2011)

Pumpkin made my heart flip.

Thats a dangerous photo, you should put up a warning.

Sigh.  I need more goat  babies now.  

Thanks for sharing your pics, even if you shattered my resolve to NOT bring home any more goats before spring. Gotta go break the news to hubby.

Is Pumpkin for sale?  Can I have him? He is awful cute!  Just bring him on over....lol


----------



## chubbydog811 (Nov 22, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Everyone is looking great!  You need updated pictures of the Boers   My little girl is around 35 lbs now, your two must be very close in size.  So glad Pumpkin quit screaming!


lol I really do!! They are getting rather large! She hasn't completely quit, but it is noticeably quieter!! 



			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

> Pumpkin made my heart flip.
> 
> Thats a dangerous photo, you should put up a warning.
> 
> ...


 Soft spot for Boers eh? SHE is an absolute doll. I was looking through the kid photos from this past spring...It made me realize I need more goaty kids NOW!!  If Pumpkin starts up with her "I'm dying" yelling, she might be for sale!! But no, I think she can stay for now


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Chubbydog811


----------



## chubbydog811 (Nov 30, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving Chubbydog811


Thanks 



This past weekend was very busy - on and off the farm.
Thanksgiving was crazy - Started off going to my boyfriend's family's lunch, heading over to my family for pie, then headed back to his apartment and hung out the rest of the evening. Friday we went "black friday" shopping at the feed stores  Paid about $30 for 5 bags of goat grain...It should have been closer to $50. 
Saturday we worked on the buck shed.  We almost have it finished - just need to put the door on, and make a "wall" above the door so that they will be warm this winter, nail on the last of the battens (sp?), and add/pack more dirt for the floor. 
I'm still working on getting around 2 picking up my 2 new does. I can't do this until either my friend has a day off, or my truck gets fixed. 
I'm also working out some details for picking up a few sheep! We will see where that goes.

Sunday 2 friends and I loaded up our horses with intentions of going on an organized trail ride down in MA. Unfortunately the bridge that led to it was closed, and we had no idea how to get around that (out of state, nothing we know!). They had a detour...that ended us up right back where we started  So instead, we headed on down to Hampton Beach.
It was VERY foggy, but we had a ton of fun. This was Cody's first trip, so I was incredibly happy with how well behaved he was. This was also the first off the farm ride that he has done without the chain on his kimberwick bit. He gets over excited (racehorse, go figure) so the chain just gives that little extra control so I don't have to hang on his mouth to keep him from running - but he was perfect without it!











In other news- I am going for a job interview at a farm the next town over this Friday!  I has really flexible hours, and would be a really good place to get some extra money.  that it goes well! I lost my last barn job at the end of the summer (not because of something I did...she moved), so some extra money coming in again would be awesome 

Still waiting on a good weather day to catch up on photos again. 

Have a good night everyone! :bun


----------



## chubbydog811 (Dec 6, 2011)

Giving a quick update before I have to run over to class- 
No progress on the buck shed. I haven't been feeling my greatest for the past week (remind me not to eat brownies, cupcakes, other delicious sweet stuff that women can't help but devour) I rarely have anything sugary, then I ate a cupcake, then a brownie, and it all went down hill from there :/ My stomach has not been happy with me this week.

It's looking like all 4 of my does really are bred. We are just about past the next heat date for the last doe I had covered.
Unfortunately, it is a no go for the 2 does I was supposed to be bringing home. I've been working on finding a truck to borrow, finally had one lined up and asked when I could come out...lady said she sold them already - without asking if I still wanted them   Oh well. More room for sheep!

I'm working on finding at least 1 ewe right now to keep my lonely dairy doe company (she got tetanus a few months ago, but reintroducing into the herd isn't going so well for her.) I have a few leads, so we will see where it gets me!
I'm thinking on some shetland and shetland X sheep for Precious, and have decided on Jacob sheep for the spring. 

Last on the list of updates - 
the little Boer doe, Pumpkin, is having issues. I'm thinking cocci. She's been very weak recently. Still eating, pooping normal ect. Just depressed looking. It's always something right??

Also forgot to add - I had my 3rd ride on Dutch this week! He is learning so fast, it's amazing! On the lunge, we did walk, trot and ho with little issue. Under saddle we worked on walking without needing to be tapped with the whip, ho without picking up his head, turning easily, and even did some really nice trotting! I'm so proud of my little boy  Huge difference from when we first got him! I honestly didn't think I would ever be able to train him under saddle.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 6, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Pumpkin made my heart flip.
> 
> Thats a dangerous photo, you should put up a warning.
> 
> ...


----------



## chubbydog811 (Dec 10, 2011)

Posting a quick update before I run out for the day- 
I haven't been doing much around the farm this week. Fell off of Dutch 3 times during one of our training sessions, and hurt my shoulder again. Soo...no hard work for me this week! 

And today, we will be adding a new herd member! I will try to get some pictures of her when we get home....
I am picking up my first ewe! She is about 3 years old, purebred Shetland. Owner said she should be registered, but because of the deal she made with previous owners, she doesn't have papers. The current owner said she should be bred. 
I'm going to have my work cut out for me though - she found briers, and is COVERED in them.

Pictures to come later


----------



## elevan (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!  And I'm sorry to hear about your injury.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------

